# ¿cómo pronuncia Gentoo la comunidad hispanohablante?

## essau

hola gentooza de Gentoo (me encanta esta palabra que le da la vuelta a un término despectivo para autodenominarase como comunidad)

R.A.E. dixit: Gentuza: La gente más despreciable de la plebe. (gentualla)

http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=gentuza

En España no se usa "gentualla", pero todo el mundo entiende "gentuza".

Excelente !!!   :Cool: 

Tengo la curiosidad de saber cómo pronuncia Gentoo la comunidad hispana.

Ahí va la encuesta.

Un saludo.

----------

## quilosaq

Cada uno lo pronunciará como quiera, pero te diré como se debería pronunciar según la wiki de gentoo:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/FAQ/es#.C2.BFC.C3.B3mo_se_pronuncia_Gentoo.2C_y_qu.C3.A9_significa.3F

Ninguna de las respuestas que ofreces coincide con la "oficial".

----------

## essau

la oficial no es que sea LA "oficial", es simplemente como se pronuncia en fonética inglesa. Sería "yentu" o "yen-tú" (que salvo la tilde sí coincide con la primera opción que puse en la encuesta. 

Pero es cierto, como tú dices, que da igual cómo se pronuncie, lo importante es que es Gentoo; era mera curiosidad. 

A mí me gusta pronunciarlo Jento (con jota y o larga), pero ya se sabe que los españoles somos un desastre con la fonética inglesa.

Lo importante es ser gentooza   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pelelademadera

yo soy argentino, y para mi es jento

la o larga y con acentuacion en la o, seria con tilde, pero al ser aguda terminada en vocal es sin tilde, no se si me explico o si se dice asi en españa

----------

## esteban_conde

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> pero al ser aguda terminada en vocal es sin tilde

 

Al verrés, qué digo, al revés, palabras agudas terminadas en vocal n o s se escriben con tilde, ejemplo aguda sin tilde "babor" ejemplo aguda con tilde camión.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *pelelademadera wrote:*   pero al ser aguda terminada en vocal es sin tilde 
> 
> Al verrés, qué digo, al revés, palabras agudas terminadas en vocal n o s se escriben con tilde, ejemplo aguda sin tilde "babor" ejemplo aguda con tilde camión.

 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

que vurro jaja

----------

## esteban_conde

@pelelelademadera.

Te he observado durante estos años que llevas en el circulo y me he dado cuenta de que tienes mucha memoria para manejar cosas como "bash" que necesitan exactitud y rigor y que a la ortografía no le das demasiada importancia, toda mi vida me ha ocurrido lo mismo que a ti, sin embargo también he observado que en los foros de nivel mediano-alto como es este se le da mucha importancia, la memoria no me responde igual un día que otro y me va a ser muy difícil mejorar no es que no lo intente pero me he acordado a destiempo, ahora procuro hacerle caso al corrector ortográfico.

Por otro lado en su día leí un articulo de García Márquez en el que abogaba por suprimir la distinción entre "b" y "v", me alegré un montón pues para mi siempre ha sido un suplicio así como con la "g" y la "j".

----------

## gringo

yo siempre lo he llamado "jentu".

saluetes

----------

## pelelademadera

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> @pelelelademadera.
> 
> Te he observado durante estos años que llevas en el circulo y me he dado cuenta de que tienes mucha memoria para manejar cosas como "bash" que necesitan exactitud y rigor y que a la ortografía no le das demasiada importancia, toda mi vida me ha ocurrido lo mismo que a ti, sin embargo también he observado que en los foros de nivel mediano-alto como es este se le da mucha importancia, la memoria no me responde igual un día que otro y me va a ser muy difícil mejorar no es que no lo intente pero me he acordado a destiempo, ahora procuro hacerle caso al corrector ortográfico.
> 
> Por otro lado en su día leí un articulo de García Márquez en el que abogaba por suprimir la distinción entre "b" y "v", me alegré un montón pues para mi siempre ha sido un suplicio así como con la "g" y la "j".

 

mi ortografia es mala en la primera escritura, cuando reviso, siempre veo los errores, en gral es el apuro que me hace escribir mal.

de todas maneras creo que es la mezcla de usar ingles y español lo que hace que muchas veces erremos las v/b por ejemplo, youtube, me hace escribir tuve con B, es el que siempre recuerdo, pero gevernment es otra, escribo gobierno con v y cuando lo leo me doy cuenta enseguida del HORROR ortografico.

para bash es cierto que tengo memoria, ayudado siempre por el tab, pero en mi PC siempre hay una consola abierta minimamente

----------

## JotaCE

Yentú

----------

## essau

veo que cada gentoozillo hisanoparlante lo pronuncia a su manera, jejejeje

jento, jentoo, yento, yentú, jentu, jentú... (un cachondeo fonético, vamos )   :Laughing: 

tal vez deberíamos llamarlo como se llama al pingüino en cuestión por el cono sur:

JUANITO   (mucho más fácil de pronunciar)

Pygoscelis papua - Pingüino juanito:

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pygoscelis_papua

----------

## i92guboj

Si vives en una ciudad de menos de 300.000 habitantes la palabra "Gentoo" no se pronuncia, es decir, suena como la "h": muda. En estos lugares remotos tendrás dificultades para explicar que es "Linux", de "Gentoo" mejor no hablamos.

Extrañamente, en algunos de estos sitios los ancianos del lugar conocen algo llamado "Guadalinex", pero nadie sabe exáctamente de qué se trata. Algunos lo ven como una manifestación de las dimensiones adicionales descritas en la teoría de cuerdas, otros creen que se trata de magia negra. En todo caso, nadie sabe "qué güindos es ese".   :Rolling Eyes: 

Entre 300.000 y 700.000 habitantes, ya podemos empezar a hablar. Se pronuncia la primera sílaba en español y la segunda en inglés, algo así como "gen-tú". En cada lugar entendemos el "spanglish" como nos da la gana, en fin...

En ciudades más grandes, en las cuales hay más de dos personas que conozcan Gentoo (y a lo mejor hasta alguna que sepa lo que significa "BSD" y/o "POSIX") se pronuncia siguiendo la regla oficial, que viene a ser "yen-tuu".

 :Laughing: 

----------

